# Now I Am Wondering????



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is Sinister a Stock Coat or a Plush Coat?

His whole body has long hairs on it but he is not a Long Coat.

I have measured his belly hair before and it is 3" long.

His mother was a Stock Coat and his father was a Long Coat

Here he is as a puppy 









In this picture if you look closely you can see his long hair under his belly


















Here he is compared to a 5 month old female GSD puppy look at the difference in their tails


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I would say stock.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Stock.

Though technically there is no such thing as a "plush" coat. It is just a laymen's term to describe the dog, and has different meanings to different people. Some use it to refer to a long stock coat with relatively short hair for most long coats. Others use it to refer to a stock coat with longer and fuller hair than is more commonly seen on most stock coats. But by either definition of "plush" Sinister would not be a plush.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Stock.
> 
> Though technically there is no such thing as a "plush" coat. It is just a laymen's term to describe the dog, and has different meanings to different people. Some use it to refer to a long stock coat with relatively short hair for most long coats. Others use it to refer to a stock coat with longer and fuller hair than is more commonly seen on most stock coats. But by either definition of "plush" Sinister would not be a plush.


Stock Coat is short hair though right?

His hair isn't short. He has a bushy tail and long hair on his belly. Still a Stock coat?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is what Sin's hair is like









Not like this


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Not to hijack your thread but now I am wondering too....LOL
I know that Zisso is a Long Coat









And while I know that Plush Coat is just a term used to describe the length and thickness of the coat type, I wonder what others would consider Nadia to be









They bother have the fluffy butts and the leggings/feathers ... as a matter of fact, Nadia has more fluff and feathers than Z does. 









Hmmmm..now that I look at them this way, maybe they are both Long Coats?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zisso said:


> Not to hijack your thread but now I am wondering too....LOL
> I know that Zisso is a Long Coat
> 
> 
> ...


Both of them are beautiful! They both look like Long Coats to me


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Interestingly enough I have always considered Nadia to be a plush coat, so to speak. But the more I think about it, I am beginning to lean towards a coatie  Especially when I vacuum, clean the truck out, etc...Tons of long dog hair and I can't tell the diff between who's is who's!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Sinister is a stock coat. A plush coated dog by MY definition is one with lots of undercoat, making them appear plush.

Stock coats can come in different lengths as well. Natty has a longer coat than Kizzy.








Natty








Kizzy

Nadia and Zisso are both long coats. You can tell by the fuzz around the ears and the fluffy butts.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Andaka~Thank you! I had to laugh at myself for even thinking for a second that Nadia was a plush coat! Especially since she has the ear fuzzies, the leg feathers, and the hugely fluffy butt! No wonder the carpets look like another coatie LMBO!! However I do have to say that Nadia has waaaay more undercoat than Zisso does.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

LaRen616 said:


> Stock Coat is short hair though right?
> 
> His hair isn't short. He has a bushy tail and long hair on his belly. Still a Stock coat?


There are only 2 coat types in the GSD: Stock coat and Long coat (or 3 if you separate Long coat and Long stock coat)

Within each type, individual dogs will vary. Some LCs have very long hair, some not so much. Some have very full, thick undercoats, some not so much.

Same for stock coats. Some stock coats have very short coats with little undercoat, like the white you posted. Some have fuller coats with longer hair and heavier undercoats. Both are still stock coats. 

Sinister is a stock coat. So is the white.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> There are only 2 coat types in the GSD: Stock coat and Long coat (or 3 if you separate Long coat and Long stock coat)
> 
> Within each type, individual dogs will vary. Some LCs have very long hair, some not so much. Some have very full, thick undercoats, some not so much.
> 
> ...


Oh, ok. Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

There are two "official", for lack of a better term, coat types in German Shepherds - stock coats and long stock coats. Long stock coats are what people usually refer to as "long coats" and usually abbreviate LC on forums, and stock coats are the "regular" coats.

When people say "plush coat", they refer to stock coats that are more fluffy / have more of an undercoat than the tighter coats.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry for doing some hijacking myself, but you've got me wondering as well...

What would Koda be? Is he on the long or short end of the spectrum? Is he a stock coat that's a little longer? Or is he a long coat? He's got the tufts of fur around his ears, and the fur around his body is fairly long. Plus the tail feathers and the fur on his tail is quite long, but he doesn't look like a full long coat?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I would say that Koda's a coat. Not a real long coat...but still a coat.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

As far as I know, Koda would be considered a long stock coat. He may not have a coat as long as some of the long coats, but just like stock coats, hair length and texture does vary with long coats, too. A tell-tale for long coats are the ear fluffies.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Example of 'ear fluffies'.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I will have to agree with the above...Koda's face looks so much like my Nadia and she is believed to be a coatie  Personally the ear fluffies is one of my favorite parts, and the way the look like someone used a hair crimper on them! LOL


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

The ear fluffies don't bother me. It's the butt puffs that drive me crazy. Anything and everything gets caught up in them. Thank goodness for the furminator.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm, Koda has ear fluffies, but they seem to be more on the sides of his ears than the back, he's got a little bit back there though. He definitely has long butt fluff and long fur on his tail though, like I said.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am wondering too. Tanner has a more full coat than Molly, her coat is a stock coat. But Tanner has some ear fluffies, and has a fluffy butt, and a fluffy tail.

Has there ever been GSDs with a mixture of Long Coats and Stock coats?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

AbbyK9 said:


> As far as I know, Koda would be considered a long stock coat. He may not have a coat as long as some of the long coats, but just like stock coats, hair length and texture does vary with long coats, too. A tell-tale for long coats are the ear fluffies.


What she said. Keefer & Halo both have the ear fuzzies, but her coat everywhere else is nowhere near as long as his, and it's MUCH thicker and plusher. They're both long stock coats, just different variations. And as long as Keefer's coat is compared to Halo's, it's not as long as other coaties I've seen - Betty's Taser comes to mind. He's the longest LC I've ever seen!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Ursa is a long coat but her hair is not nearly as long and fluffy as some long coats I've seen. In fact her fur texture is coarse and kinda wiry feeling. Kaiser is a long coat too but his is very soft and silky feeling. 

Ursa










Kaiser


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That is interesting about Keefer and Halo! I am getting a better understanding of long stock coats now too. I guess the reason I always thought Nadia was a 'plush' coat is because she has such a thick undercoat. I think we need to see a photo of Taser here too


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/118445-course-heres-taser.html

Now THAT'S a longcoat!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer's coat is coarser, like Ursa's, and Halo's is very soft, like Kaiser's.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Debbie, thanks for the link to Taser! He is definitely a coatie! I cannot begin to imagine how much she must have to brush him! I think I will stick with the shorter LC's  I love how long Taser's coat is! And his colors too.

Nadia and Zisso both have soft coats, but if I had to pick one that was coarser it would have to be Zman


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Now I'm curious LOL

I've always wondered what coat type Kamahi was..whether he was a "plusher" stock coat with just a fluffier butt and ear fluff, or if he was a long stock coat..his fur is coarse, except the fluff behind his ears, which is really soft. I know he can't possibly be a long coat, especially compared to Taser, and oh my gosh that is one GORGEOUS dog! I think I'm in love :wub: lol!










Ear fluff



















Coat length


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Kamahi's coat looks kind of similar to Koda's, but just a little longer. So would he be a long stock as well?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Kamahi is definitely a Long Coat with those ear fluffies!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

LaRen-I just want to thank you for starting this thread and for letting us all get a better idea of what kind of coats we have!! 

I always thought Kamahi was a long coat too. He is one handsome dude  Funny how many of us didn't know exactly what type of coat our dogs had. Maybe we should also compare how much our coaties weigh? Zisso is a smaller male and weighs 60lbs; Nadia is 74lbs.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Zisso said:


> I always thought Kamahi was a long coat too. He is one handsome dude  Funny how many of us didn't know exactly what type of coat our dogs had.


Thanks  And yeah I never could figure out what coat type he was. I wonder if I should be ashamed LOL. I mean I had speculations about his coat type, and of course he couldn't be a normal stock coat with that ear fluff! :laugh:



Zisso said:


> Maybe we should also compare how much our coaties weigh? Zisso is a smaller male and weighs 60lbs; Nadia is 74lbs.


Kamahi weighs 82 lbs, and he's still growing!


----------

